# Goldfish Updates!



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

So, I decided to put Gatsby in the 10 gallon and move Doctor to the 5 gallon. After setting everything up, I switched them over and I noticed that Gatsby is happier with more room and Doctor is happier with less open water. 

After going to work (WOO first day on my first job and it was great!) I decided that I could take one of my brother's goldfish (kid still has too many) and put him with Gatsby. I plan on getting a 30 gallon with my first pay check (hopefully a cheep one possibly on CL) and start that up. They are already side by side pillaging for food. Such an adorable pair. 

Here's a pic of the newest Goldie (it's white with a orange spot on it's head) No name yet... and a pic of the two together.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Just keep in mind they will require a lot fo work in a ten gallon tank

R


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I know, like I said I'm going to upgrade by next weekend. They will be getting a 20-30 gallon. Probably a 30.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

sbrit94 said:


> I know, like I said I'm going to upgrade by next weekend. They will be getting a 20-30 gallon. Probably a 30.


It will be the first of many upgrades..... if you take good care of them.

A 20 is barely better than a 10. It would be wise to save that first paycheck and a couple more and get them at least a 55 gallon. A 75 would be much better because it's wider. From there you will be able to upgrade them to something larger. Or you can upgrade them 10-20 gallons at a time and spend a lot more money and make a lot more work for yourself.

Keep in mind - by the time a fish has outgrown a tank, it's well past due for an upgrade....


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I was thinking of just putting it back for a bigger tank instead of a 30. I know that when they get to big I'm going to give them to someone who has a big pond.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I ended up with one aas a prize from a county fair :evil: Currently he is in a 10G but I do 50% water changes every 2-3 days. He's grown about 1/2 inch in the past month. My plan was to set up a pond for him next summer but I think I may have to put him into my larger indoor tank long before then if he keeps growing so fast...

Mine is a golden color


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

They are very pretty.. I'm going to upload more pics soon


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

sbrit94 said:


> They are very pretty.. I'm going to upload more pics soon


At the right angle, the orange-red spot on Phantom looks like a heart!! <3


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

cute:-D


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I had to get rid of Phantom (the white one) because he was being a super bully to Gatsby, I recently got a Calico Ryukin that I will share with you guys later


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow I didn't know goldfish were aggressive toward each other.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Not all so aggressive. More like "I'm going to eat all the food don't touch or I will bump you and and chase you around."


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Cute goldfish. Glad to know you want to upgrade for them. It seems like a lot more people are taking goldfish care more seriously nowadays. Pretty nice...


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> Wow I didn't know goldfish were aggressive toward each other.



Goldfish can bully one another especially during breeding and about food.It's mainly bump and run stuff

R


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

rickey said:


> Goldfish can bully one another especially during breeding and about food.It's mainly bump and run stuff
> 
> R


I was going to say....what the OP described sounds like possibly mating behavior!


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

finnfinnfriend said:


> I was going to say....what the OP described sounds like possibly mating behavior!


They are far to young for breeding. But, it was food aggression. 

Of course, we slowly learn proper housing for these fishies as we evolve(?) 
Here's a pic of the Calico Ryukin (haven't decided a name for him)

He is already starting to become more vibrant in color and health. And he also likes to nibble on my fingers. He's (or she?) a friendly fellow!!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

sbrit94 said:


> They are far to young for breeding. But, it was food aggression.


I know, I was just saying thats what it sounded like...


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I know  I was just pointing it out.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

sbrit94 said:


> I know  I was just pointing it out.


I like your calico


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Goldies

R


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks, I just need a name for him and he's all set


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww I hope your calico keeps his black! He is so gorgeous! I love calicos... a 'true' calico is my dream goldie. 

When goldfish are injured, they get "bruises" that look...well, are... black... When I bought my---what was sold as a ryukin, but is a veil-tail goldie--calico, he had A LOT of black. Now, he only has one stripe. This is a week or so after I got him: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v502/OutWhim/b17af91e.jpg 
This is last week: 
https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1382325_10152239046166982_84355918_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1380456_10152239046491982_1033568041_n.jpg
Steve being the more blurry fish, because he thinks he's speed-racer or something, now (always darting around because he thinks I'll feed him more)..... The pearlscale is NoName. The black moor is Suzy. 

Goldfish can be buttheads when it comes to food. NoName used to be the smallest of my three; she is now the largest. She likes to chase Suzy (who can't see as well as the other two) around when I feed them. So I started feeding the faster fish towards the back of the tank, and Suzy towards the front. Now, when I come around with food, Suzy is always in the front, and the others dart to the back. They're ridiculously smart, it only took about a week for them to learn the pattern. ^_____^


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks, his fins are streaked with black and as you can see he has several black spots. He's also got numerous small dots around his mouth making him look like he has a 5 o'clock shadow or something.

How long did you have your goldie before he lost the black coloring?


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I'll name him Jack!! As in Jack Skeleton from Nightmare before Christmas! Seeing as he is orange and black it reminded me of Halloween. Maybe I should name one of the ghost shrimp Zero


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

It seemed to be between the four and six month marks that he lost the black. He still has a stripe on his tail, and he has an iridescent-grey-like patch on his back where he had had black before, and his eyes still have black, but that's it.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

ohhh wow ! fast change


----------



## Ghost32 (Oct 14, 2013)

It really was! It was very shocking, because I expected him to keep most of the black, but he had other ideas.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Black is a very hard color to set in Goldfish.

Rick


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh really? I hope Jack keeps his though, they really make him stand out.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Black is the baby color - makes survival at that age easier. Not an uncommon strategy in nature.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh! That makes perfect sense. Say on another topic
Do you guys know where I can find African Dwarf Frogs over the web?
My local shops don't carry them (they only have ACF) I found one site but I didn't want to buy unless it wasn't a scam
Or maybe someone is selling on here?
http://www.pet-frog.com/dwarf-frogs-for-sale.html


----------

